# Mark of Athena



## Juganhuy (Oct 8, 2012)

I am a Percy Jackson fan (Not the movie!).

It is one of the best written series out there, and it is consistent. What is neat he mostly follows a "You have 3 days until the end of the world" thing set up. It makes the books feel more fast paced.

The newest of the series is Mark of Athena.

I usually can read a book in a day, but since the next book will not be out for another year, I will try hold off on rushing through. I have already begun to read it and I can't stop thinking about it.

Rick Rordian's other books are pretty good, but there is something about Greek and Roman gods that make me weak!

In fact, the series gave me motivation to write.


----------



## MisterTribute (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm also a Percy Jackson fan! (Slightly a fan of the movie)

I agree with you. PJ is one of the BEST. The Percy Jackson series keeps you hooked into the story. And also the second series, The Heroes of Olympus. With alternating points of views, it just keeps the story more and more interesting.

I finished The Mark of Athena in three days. (Yeah, that's long for finishing a book when you are so addicted to it, but I'm still in school and just can't let the Mark of Athena get through my studies.) There was time when I want to stop reading but I just can't! The story is just so amazing. Greatly written.

Rick Riordan is the best for me. He's one of my inspirations in writing.


----------



## Stealth (Oct 12, 2012)

I love the Percy Jackson series as well (not the movie either).

I have not read the Mark of Athena yet, but look forward to doing so.  I also like the Kane Chronicles by Riordan, but the Jackson series is better in my opinion.  Rome and Greece are some of the most interesting areas in history and I love his modern twist on the mythology.


----------



## Bdor (Dec 16, 2012)

I nearly cried at the end. It was a brilliant ending to a brilliant book. Or to put it another way, it was: Doctor Who - Fantastic! - YouTube


----------



## erusson (Dec 18, 2012)

I can't really remember Mark of Athena. I didn't like it as much as Son of Neptune, and I didn't like the one before that much either (can't even remember its name!), so I think it's pretty clear that I much prefer Riordan's books when Percy is the one narrating. I remember I did enjoy Mark of Athena though, and the ending was awesome - it sounds like the next book's going to be really action-packed (I won't give it away). I also really liked meeting/getting to know better some of the gods e.g. Aphrodite, but I felt there wasn't enough of my fave gods (Ares/Mars and Hades/Pluto).

Basically, I miss Percy Jackson and the Olympians - they were great books.

On another note, and because I feel someone has to stick up for it, I actually really liked the movie! I went to the cinema to see another film but it was full up so I ended up watching PJ (having never heard of it in my life) and fell in love with it. I wanted to read the books for ages after but they were too expensive, so when I got my Kindle I bought them all for much cheaper and found (of course) that they were MUCH better. Although I still have a soft spot for the film.


----------

